# Pre-Front Bayou Bass'n



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I went outside this morning and the temperature was 68 degrees and balmy with little or no wind. I know a front is coming in today so I check the radar and it looks like I have a couple of hours before the weather change. I'm going fish'n! I jump in the truck and hit one of my White Oak Bayou favs to see what is happing. The flow is perfect, water is clear...well clear brown and I can see fish moving along the edges. By the way all of the fish you'll see below were caught on flys tied by Mike Arnold.
This is the first place I looked.








Doesn't take me long and I found this little critter.








The first spot I choose was chalk full of bass. After catching a few small ones a big girl came out and I busted off my favorite fly of the ones Mike sent me on the strip set! Anyways I continued on down stream after tying on a chartruse and grey clouser. This is what it looked like once I stuck this fella!








Nice fish huh!








This guy followed the last fish and then cruised a few feet away and just sat there until I stuck him too.








If you don't think I'm having fun. At this point I have caught about fifteen bass in less than one hour. So I move down stream some more looking for some riprap edges and I see this swirl and flash right in front of me. I cast in and WHAMO








I hope you can zoom in on these pictures cause this fish goes ballistic and I was able to snap a few shots during the fight.








After that tailwalk she speed over behind me trying to break me off on the rocks and then she jumped again.








SAAAWWWEEETTTT Right! So it was time to quit messing around with the camera and land her. The Beauty Photo a solid 2.5lb. fish.









to be continued...


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

The weather had definately change by now though and the temperature was falling fast and the drizzle had started to fall.








So I am thinking there are still plenty of more rocks across the way could there be another promising fish there. Boom of course there was.








Not all of my fish were big, however I took a picture of this little fella cause it was so fiesty and pretty.








By this point I had caught well more than I could count (anything over 20 requires higher math) So once the drizzle started to fall a little harder I figured it was time to go home and fix a pot of coffee and some brunch..watch a little football...drink a few brews...and give my thanks for this wonderful day!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Great report. Looks like you had a fun time fishing. Way to go. How do you get multiple photos to post?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Open up a Photobucket account (free), download your photos to your file, once that is done place curser on individule photo - you will get a drop box menu below the photograph go to bottom box (IMG Code) and right click it will show you copied the photo, go back to your thread posting and right click and hit paste. Wha-la. You can also edit the photo in many ways and resave to your photobucket account.

This feature is cool.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Outstanding stuff.

What's the parking situation like? I've often thought of hitting some of those waters but I'm worried about leaving my truck and getting towed, ticketed, or broken into.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

While always a concern anywhere in Houston, I have found numerous places to park close to the bayou and sometimes within site while fishing.

Go to Google Maps and search your favorite bayou. There are many times cul de sacs or near by business lots to park in. Many houses have been removed from lots adjacent to the bayous, park in one of those driveways and nobody will tow off your vehicle. I have not seen any "no tresspassing" signs anywhere. Lock it up and don't leave anything out tempting the thieves. Good Luck!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Golden said:


> While always a concern anywhere in Houston, I have found numerous places to park close to the bayou and sometimes within site while fishing.
> 
> Go to Google Maps and search your favorite bayou. There are many times cul de sacs or near by business lots to park in. Many houses have been removed from lots adjacent to the bayous, park in one of those driveways and nobody will tow off your vehicle. I have not seen any "no tresspassing" signs anywhere. Lock it up and don't leave anything out tempting the thieves. Good Luck!


Good ideas.

I live on the "Upper East Side"  and fish the bayous/canals coming off of Lake Houston. I'm not sure which bayou it is (Simms or Hall, I think) that crosses BW8 near Aldine-Westfield that looks pretty darn fishy to me.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

All I can say is give it a try. Nothing ventured nothing gained. Years ago my friends thought I was crazy fishing the local bayou and I really didn't know what I would find. But before the reclamation projects the bayou near my house was full of fish exceeding five pounds and NOBODY fished them!!! But along came progress ...especially after several devestating floods. So I hadn't been down there for the last couple of years since I am ate-up with the saltwater addiction. But right now my flat scooter is down for awhile and to cure my JONES I am taking it out on the bass in the bayous. I am sure you guys understand. 

Being a member of the Texas Flyfishers I have a lot of good people like Mr. Arnold and Mr. Soape who are willing to tie up a fly or two for me (so I won't steal any from their box most likely). My freshwater equipment is junk but the bass don't mind. Anyways the bayous are different than the local impoundments like Lake Conroe or Lake Houston in that they will produce good fish during high pressure "blue bird" days post front. Just use you polarized glasses and go sightfishing. It is alot of fun.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

where on white oak were you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Between jersey village (beltway) downstream to tidwell...about six miles of bayou. Go to texasflyfishers.org forum under the freshwater chat for more info. Appears there will be several of us fishing tomorrow. Going to prefish today to check out the water clarity. Good luck.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Planning on breaking out the 3wt and maybe the 5wt tomorrow for a little bayou bustin'. Hope to see some of y'all there.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

where do you park when you go there?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

We parked back in the Woodland Oaks subdivision. It's back north of Little York & Hollister.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

do you mean like at the end of Loren Lane? looks like you could park at the end of that cul de sac and walk right into the bayou. i cant tell if theres a fence or not. is there a risk of being towed if you park in that neighborhood?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I never paid attention to the street names. They are the streets where the houses have been removed due to repeated flooding. I have had no problems back there.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow nice fish and pictures.


----------

